# aptor raptor



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

what if i bought pair of these and bred them later on,
aptors het raptors x aptors het raptors = what should they visauly look like /body/eyes etc??

and what would a fair price be,small but growing on


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

No guarantee except visual albino offspring.

You would probably get some Albino Eclipse animals (solid red eyes, albino bodies).

You would probably get some Tangerine Albinos and Tang albino eclipses. 

You might get reverse striped or patternless reverse striped albino animals... depending on if the genes matched up.

However, there is no guarantee you'd get all the genes lining up in just the right way to get even ONE individual RAPTOR.


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

so not like recive gene then, re het albino x het albino 1 in 4 should be albino


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

rockkeeper said:


> so not like recive gene then, re het albino x het albino 1 in 4 should be albino


That's right. Because RAPTOR and APTOR are the combination of:

Eclipse (recessive gene)
Albino (recessive gene)
Tangerine (Selectively bred)
Reverse Stripe (recessive? gene) plus Patternless selective breeding

So at least two parts of what make them APTOR/RAPTOR are not simple recessives - they're the result of selective breeding and even animals of the same line might not produce offspring exactly like them. Add to that you need three separate recessives to match up too... and getting one real RAPTOR (and not just a 'red-eyed reverse stripe') is less likely than getting a bunch of Eclipse Albinos.


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

thank you,
so what would one real RAPTOR look like if hatched from the above m8

tho it seems buy the aptors pair and just hope or pot luck ?
any idea on prices




which _E. macularius do you keep_


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

A genuine RAPTOR will have red eyes (IMO, a snake-eyed RAPTOR is still a RAPTOR as long as both eyes show it), is albino and is absolutely NOT banded or striped. Ideally it will show NO pattern between shoulder and tailbase, and will be solid orange on the back. If it's got a banded pattern it's just an Eclipse Tangerine Albino.

Yup, it's pot luck. It also depends on if the APTOR are genuine APTOR or just tangerine reverse-striped albinos. 

I have two patternless boys, one blizzard het albino boy, a pair of albino het blizzard girls, a normal girl and three hypo females. 

I don't do the whole "RAPTOR" morph myself because the poor things seem so light-sensitive and there are not that many that are genuine RAPTORs out there. Lots of Red-eyed reverse stripes though....


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

rockkeeper said:


> what if i bought pair of these and bred them later on,
> aptors het raptors x aptors het raptors = what should they visauly look like /body/eyes etc??
> 
> and what would a fair price be,small but growing on


Albino patternless striped het eclipse x Albino patternless striped het eclipse = 

All offspring will be Abino the body morph could be anything from Banded,Jungle,Striped,Reverse striped,Patternless striped.On the eye front it's het eclipse X het eclipse = 25%eclipse eyes/50%normal het eclipse eyes/25%normal eyes.Remember all the offspring are albino and albino + eclipse = Ruby eyes.


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

thanks gazz
anyone want to pm what a fair price is on the pair mention above, iam not selling looking to buy


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

heres the latist
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/114601-aptors-x2.html


----------



## arkreptiles (Sep 26, 2007)

The combo's from those pairings can be many as described above. For example we have put our Raptor to both a normal looking het Raptor and a Jungle het aptor - of the three hatchlings produced from these pairings so far we have three albino's (banded and jungle patterns) that should all be het patternless and het eclipse.

Life really is a box of chocolates!!! :lol2:


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

is that the aim to get eclipse
i didnt go for them ones i posted,
instead i went for these of someone else
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/116692-1-1-pair-aptors.html


----------

